# Wifi in notifications drop down



## jbmilman (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok so I rooted this beast and I think it has made a noticeable difference in both battery life and performance after using bloat freeze on most things I know are safe to stop. I would kill to be able to turn off the damn wifi on this thing though. even when wifi is off it pops up all over the place. My favorite thing to see is a clear notification window and on this phone I have NEVER seen it. does anyone know if this is an app I can freeze or am I stuck until some ROM's come out?

BIG BIG shout out to KC for making all this happen! your work is much appreciated!!


----------



## nagmier (Nov 27, 2011)

That is apparently one of KC's big gripes too, mine as well







but we won't see it until someone bakes up a rom

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk


----------

